# Peppercorns



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

I bought black peppercorns by mistake to use in my black pepper grinder. Can they be used interchangably? Or are you suppose to use them only when peppercorns are called for in a recipe, example sauces? Thanks


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I have black peppercorns in my pepper grinder and I use them just like already ground pepper.

------------------------

"No Rules, Just Fun"


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

I have black peppercorns in my grinder also, and I belive most people more than likely do also. 
http://www.spiceadvice.com/brands/sp.../index_ie.html


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Several different species of black peppercorns are available. I prefer the India Malabar for all around use. They're strongly and smokey flavored. I fill my peppergrinder with them.

As far a white peppercorns are concerned, I grind them in small amounts using a mortar and pestle. They're used in soups and sauces.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

I keep three pepper grinders handy, one holds just black, one has white peppercorns, and one holds mixed.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Me too SeattleDeb.

My favorite black peppercorns are Tellicherry.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Nothing insinuated, Dick.

What I think is good wine, others say (#&$*#$. Lucky for me I began collecting Merlot wines way, way back in the 70's and still have lots left. Everyone back then thumbed their nose at Merlots. Hardy har.


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Thanks everybody for your response to my question about peppercorns. I thought I could us them as the regular black pepper. But I thought I would ask to be sure. Like I said some containers say just whole black pepper, but the one I grabbed was peppercorns. Thanks so much


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Say there, Dick, from who do you purchase peppercorns? I get mine from Penzey's Spices. I notice a big difference in flavor between the "T" and "M" peppercorns. I think that Penzey's flavor descriptions of their different peppercorns are accurate.


----------

